# dampness and blankets



## campingforfun

One of the things that really bothers me when camping is the feeling of the blankets being wet or damp. This is almost a given in any campground because most parks are near a body of water.

I find that with sleeping in tents and pop-ups, that the feeling is worse than in a house trailer. What I like to do every morning after breakfast, I take all the sheets, blankets and sleeping bags out of the tent and put them up on the clothes line in the sun to air out. The sun dries them out some as well.

While it is still light later in the afternoon, I set them up again in the tent so that I am finished before dusk so I can beat the mosquitoes from getting inside. If it is particularly damp or cool, I'll also run the heater for a while to get the tent warmed up for when we are ready for bed.


----------



## campfire

It is a draw back of tent camping , In my opinion you are doing right to take out all the stuff in sun so to get out the wetness and dampness from blankets and the other stuff .


----------



## grace

Dampness in the blankets can be a big problem. Giving them air outside gives them time to dry. My Grandma Weldon put everything on her lines outside. Every time I slept in her bed the sheets smelled like sunshine. They were nice and dry.


----------



## rcButterfly

we always take a portable clothes line with us also just for this reason. On short trips we dont always use it, but on long weekends especially, we will have it full of clothes, sheets, etc.. during the day


----------



## kiteri

I am gonna try some of those crystals that you put in a dehumidifier in small cloth sacks in the tent this summer to see if it help absorb some of the moisture.

I wanna test them in my basement when the snow start melting and my basement gets damp to see how quickly they work, and if they smell or anything.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## grace

Crystals can help with dampness, I didn't know. At least you're not suggesting chanting and sitting with your legs crossed. Just kidding! Sometimes, I ask on-line to see if I can get answers to questions I have. Like, "What is the meaning of life?":rotflmao1:


----------

